# Bachmann PCB



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

My Bachmann E7 is a bit crowded with a digitrax decoder, track power adapter and Mars light. Removing the PCB will clear up a good but of room. Does anyone know what all this board actually provides? Clearly there is an 8 pin for DCC, so I'll have to hardwire (not an issue), and there are connections for the light board and speaker in and out. All of those are nice, but not necessary. All can be hardwired to the decoder. But I'm wandering if there is something with this board that affects motor performance? It runs nice and smooth, so I don't want to affect that. Although it looks like I broke one of the coils in my attempt to stuff everything in there. But I have no idea what that coil is for. Any insight would be appreciated.
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

the coils would be chokes used for EMI suppression ... you don't need them ...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The standard DCC decoder provides variable voltage DC to the loco motor. That's all. There is no performance enhancing process other than
various CV settings that control the voltage to the motor, thus controls speed. Some do have CV settings for a gradual startup,
brakinjg and slow down. If you were to replace the PCB you
would simply attach the color coded wires of the new decoder per it's instructions.

Don


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

DonR said:


> The standard DCC decoder provides variable voltage DC to the loco motor. That's all. There is no performance enhancing process other than
> various CV settings that control the voltage to the motor, thus controls speed. Some do have CV settings for a gradual startup,
> brakinjg and slow down. If you were to replace the PCB you
> would simply attach the color coded wires of the new decoder per it's instructions.
> ...


I know it will work hardwired. The Bachmann PCB is not DCC, it's just DCC ready. I just want sure if there was something in that board the related to the smooth operation of the motor. I generally wouldn't think so, at least not that couldn't be replicates by the DCC decoder. But that's why I asked the question. 

I appreciate the inputs!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

It can be removed.


----------

